# Vì sao nên sở hữu đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng?



## gomsubaokhanh (20/12/21)

Những chiếc đèn ngủ ngày càng chiếm vị thế quan trọng trong việc nâng cấp không gian gia đình. Nếu bạn đang muốn làm mới tổ ấm thân yêu của mình, nhất định không thể bỏ qua các sản phẩm đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng đẹp lung linh.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng là gì?
Như tên gọi của nó, đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng có nguồn gốc từ xứ gốm Bát Tràng danh tiếng. Chúng được làm hoàn toàn thủ công từ những người nghệ nhân, người thợ gốm truyền thống.

Đèn gốm gồm có 4 bộ phận quan trọng. Mỗi bộ phận có cấu trúc từ những chất liệu khác nhau.

Đế đèn được làm từ gỗ thịt cao cấp, đính liền với thân sứ chắc chắn. Đế có tác dụng giữ sự vững chãi của cả chiếc đèn.






Thân sứ làm từ đất sét, chế tác theo công thức bí truyền hàng trăm năm tại Bát Tràng. Mỗi một nghệ nhân lại có những công thức, bài men riêng, mang những đặc trưng khác nhau của từng dòng họ.

Thân đèn cũng là điểm đặc biệt nhất của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng, quyết định thẩm mỹ và giá trị của cả chiếc đèn.

Bên cạnh đó, phần cổ đèn kim loại bọc đồng không rỉ kết hợp cùng chất sứ càng làm tôn lên vẻ sang trọng cho tổng thể.

Chao đèn (chụp đèn) đa dạng kiểu dáng. Mỗi dáng chao và chất liệu chao lại đem đến chất liệu nghệ thuật khác nhau.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng có gì khác so với đèn thông thường?

Được làm hoàn toàn thủ công

Bên cạnh vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ, giá trị của các sản phẩm đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng được xây dựng qua lịch sử và quá trình làm ra chúng.

Công đoạn làm gốm phức tạp theo 5 quy trình lớn: Thấu đất, chuốt và tạo hình gốm, trang trí hoa văn, tráng men và nung. Toàn bộ công đoạn tác tạo đều được làm hoàn toàn bằng tay.

Không như những sản phẩm công nghiệp khác, đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng mang đậm hơi thở của lịch sử, cái tôi của người nghệ nhân gốm và đặc trưng của cả một vùng đồng bằng sông hồng được khéo léo gửi gắm qua từng đường nét hoa văn.

Xem thêm: 3 lý do bạn nhất định phải chọn đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng?


----------

